# new jiffy mod. 30 hard to start



## ericbc7 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just got a Jiffy model 30 10" and mixed the gas @ 24:1 and am having trouble getting this bugger to start. Is it normal to have to pull the cord 10-20 times? It seems to run rich until it starts cutting ice. Any sugestions?

When I get her started it cuts like crazy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Run some SeaFoam through it. Seems to cure everything, like Windex, or Chuck Norris' tears.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chuck Norris doesnt know how to cry!!!

Start by pulling off the restrictor caps.....then have it tuned. I can tell you how if you like I just dont have time right now...good luck!!!


----------



## hardwaterdriller (Jan 9, 2006)

You will find out that a Jiffy is sensitive to starting. Usually what works for me is, first, prime it 8-10 times, put it on full choke and keep pulling until it kicks and sputters (usually then will die). Then put it on half choke and pull a couple times, if it doesn't start, open up the throttle and give it a couple more pulls. Then it usually starts, let warm up a couple seconds and then you can take the choke off.
Hope this helps you out.


----------

